# 200 Gallon Tank - Ideas Wanted



## MarkP (Dec 25, 2009)

I am intending to set up a large fresh water tank for a turtle. I have ordered a Fluval FX5, which I have used already, and their new G6. However I am open to suggestions and ideas about products, setups, etc. I am intending to filter from the bottom of the tank with drilled bulkheads...any other ideas on what to do or what to use to have heavy filtration?


----------



## JoesAquariumsInc (Jan 8, 2010)

I think the FX-5 is a bit of a pain to clean, although everyone else seems to think otherwise. If you want to use cannisters I like the Rena XPs they are so simple to clean. I never used the G6. I would love to know how it works out. Turtles produce a huge bio-load. I like to use wet dry filters, especially if you know how to drill a tank. You can throw a bunch of carbon in there, and the maintenance is so easy! Just a thought.

Good luck!


----------

